# Topics > Conversational AI > Intelligent personal virtual voice assistants >  Beeb, voice assistant, British Broadcasting Corporation (BBC), Broadcasting House, Westminster, London, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Developer - British Broadcasting Corporation (BBC)

Team:

Krishnan Ranganathan

Deb Adeogba

Gary Waterhouse

----------


## Airicist

Article "BBC to launch Alexa rival that will grasp regional accents"
Corporation recording voices of staff across UK to help Beeb software understand accents

by Jim Waterson
August 27, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "BBC plans ‘Beeb’ voice assistant for its apps and services"
It’s being tested on BBC staff with regional accents

by Jon Porter
August 27, 2019

----------


## Airicist

"BBC to launch digital voice assistant"

August 27, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "The BBC is developing a voice assistant, code named ‘Beeb’"

by Natasha Lomas
August 27, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "BBC lifts lid on Beeb voice assistant"

by Jonathan Easton
June 3, 2020

----------


## Airicist

"Beeb, how do you build the world’s first public service voice assistant?"

November 25, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "The Data Lab Launches New BBC Partnership to Develop Voice Assistant Tech"

by Ross Kelly
January 7, 2021

"Move over Alexa and Google there’s a new voice assistant in town"

January 13, 2021

thedatalab.com

youtube.com/Thedatalab

facebook.com/TheDataLab

twitter.com/DataLabScotland

linkedin.com/company/the-data-lab-innovation-centre

instagram.com/thedatalabscotland

CEO - Gillian Docherty

----------

